# Betta Hammock



## Loisp27 (May 27, 2009)

I saw a Betta Bed Leaf Hammock on a website and I was wondering if anyone ever heard of it, or has one in their tank? Thanks.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

I've heard of those goofy little things. I've never used one, but it just sounds and looks like a gimmick to me. If you get your betta a broad-leafed plant, he won't need such a thing.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

A lot of people here have and use them. You can make your own with a suction cup, dab of hot glue and a nice silk leaf...


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

ive heard that the store bought ones have metal in them and lead to rust


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i got one for my partly-blind HMPK, Theo, when i got his 2.5 gallon replacement tank(the 2.5 gallon KK i bought for him was cracked at the bottom. >.>). i was gonna use it, to train him to eat his pellets off it, since he wasn't able to see the pellets till they sunk to the bottom, then didn't recognize them as food till they sunk into the rocks. after getting it out, and looking at it, i noticed the wire inside it was visible! i took a pair of needle-nose pliers and ripped it out. now, it's just silly-looking. >.> all droopy. i'm thinking about "ghetto-rigging" it, so it sticks out straight and sturdy, with maybe some plastic and silicone.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha, I was thinking about making a thread about this, and lo and behold, there is already one! 
I saw one at my local petsmart. I was thinking about buying it, but decided to hold off for a while. The reviews on petsmart.com for it seemed pretty good, but I can never trust those reviews! LOL.
Cravenne's idea of making one sounds pretty good, I'd recommended trying that, I am going to try it!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I have one in each of my 2.5 gallon tanks. I've never noticed any metal or anything. There hasn't been any rusting either, but I haven't had them long. One of my bettas likes to swim underneath and rest on top of his. The other completely ignores it. Like I said, I haven't had any problems with mine (yet), but whether or not a betta will like it depends entirely on the fish.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Theo doesn't give two licks about his. >.>; it'd help if he could see it, though. x3c he does like to rest on his one plant, though. it has wide flowers on it, so it does the same thing the hammock does, only better(betta. xD aahh, corny).


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

I made one myself, my betta always uses it.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

I have seen a female leap out of the water to land on a homemade hammock so she could get away from the male during my friend's first breeding attempt. I thought she was brilliant.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

RiverStoneBetta said:


> I have seen a female leap out of the water to land on a homemade hammock so she could get away from the male during my friend's first breeding attempt. I thought she was brilliant.


OMG. That's amazing! 
I guess those hammocks come in handy? lol


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

I've got one in Brooke's 5 gal tank and she really loves it. She rests on top of it and also swims underneath, where I have a tall silk plant leaf where she 'hides'. During feeding, I actually feed right over the leaf. That way, she has some extra time to eat before anything falls to the bottom of the tank. There is a wire on the bottom that can rust. I clean it when I clean the tank and it's not been a problem.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have made several, and my Bettas LOVE them!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Mizu has one and he loves it! It took him awhile to figure out how to use it but he is always laying on it I actually bought another one but it didn't ever stick to the tank for some reason.But yeah you have to be carful and watch for rust I usually scrub mine every water change and it's fine.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

i have the hammock and the floating log. at first my betta used the hammock for the first hour until he found the log! he's always around the log like it's his security blanket! it even has a opening on top of the log and i feed him through there every morning. 

someone here said they had a blind betta, USE THE LOG! there's an opening on top like i said


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like I'll have to reevaluate my statement about them being gimmicks. Always something new to learn in this hobby.


----------

